# I think I want to drop out of college



## Mel267 (Dec 24, 2010)

(deleted) Sorry... just realized it was a big pointless ramble.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Find a program that suits you.
Find a different college.
Stop putting so much pressure on yourself - what can you realistically handle?
Or go ahead and drop out, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind of "systems engineering"?

If it's subject matter, anything some of us bored people waiting for our systems to cycle can help out on?


----------

